# Buttermilk Fried Chicken



## _marie_ (Sep 1, 2004)

What you need:

4 Chicken drumsticks or thighs.  2 whole chicken legs or 1 whole medium chicken breast, halved longwise (about 1 pound total)
1/3 Cup Flour
1/2 Tsp Dried Basil or Thyme, Crushed
1/4 Tsp Salt
1/4 Tsp Onion Powder
1/8 Tsp Black Pepper
1/4 Cup Buttermilk
2 Tbsp Cooking Oil


What you need for Gravy:

2 Tsp Flour
1/2 Tsp Instant chicken bouillon granules
3/4 Cup Milk
Dash of Black Pepper

1. If desired remove the skin from chicken.  In a shallow dish combine the 1/3 cup flour, the basil, salt, onion powder, and the 1/8 teaspoon black pepper.  Pour the buttermilk into another shallow dish.  Coat chicken with flour mixture, shaking off excess.  Dip in buttermilk, then again in flour mixture to coat all sides.

2. In a large skillet cook chicken in hot oil over medium heat for 15 minutes, turning to brown evenly.  Reduce heat to medium-low.  Cook, uncovered, for about 35-40 minutes or until chicken is tender and no longer pink, turning occasionally.

3. Remove chicken from skillet; drain on paper towels.  Reserve the drippings in skillet.  Transfer the chicken to two dinner plates.  Cover and keep warm.

4. For gravy, stir the 2tsp flour, the bouillon granules, andthe dash black pepper, into reserved drippings in skillet, scraping up any crusty browned bits form bottom of skillet.  Add the milk all at once.  Cook and stir over medium heat until thickened and bubbly.  Cook and stir for 1 minute more.  Serve the gravy over the chicken and, if desired, over Mashed Potatoes.


----------

